# Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn



## Avanarian (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal Fragen, ob es hier leute gibt die Final Fantasy 14 spielen werden, ich selber habe im November 2011 damit angefangen und kann es gar nicht erwarten durch das neue Eozera zu streifen. 

Wir haben eine Communityseite im Aufbau: News zu Final Fantasy XIV ARR | Deine Community Seite rund um Final Fantasy XIV A Realm Reborn. Hier sind alle aktuellen News zu finden.

Vielleicht ist das für den ein oder anderen interessant. 

MFG

Avanarian


----------



## Pixelkeeper (13. Juni 2013)

Wenns irgendwie machbar ist werd ichs mir reinziehen, ich bin sehr begeistert davon, dass man es mit einem Controller spielen kann. Tolle Seite die Ihr da im Aufbau habt, muss nur noch mit Content gefüllt werden^^

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## Avanarian (13. Juni 2013)

Hehe das ist uns bewusst, aber wegen der NDA ist uns das leider noch nicht möglich gewesen, die NDA wurde gestern teilweise aufgehoben und die Seite wird am Wochenende weiter gefüllt, wir sind also dran.


----------



## KornDonat (14. Juni 2013)

Hab nun auch eine Beta Einladung bekommen nur leider ist das Forum wo ich den Client herbekomme momentan down  
Jedenfalls freu ich mich schon drauf hab schon ewig kein Final Fantasy mehr gespielt, das letzte war FF VII auf der PS 1


----------



## Avanarian (14. Juni 2013)

JA das stimmt leider, jedoch ist nicht nur die Seite sondern auch die EU Server ingame down, wie Member unserer Community berichten, aber das ist zum Betastart bei SE leider normal... war in den vergangenden Betas genau so. Hoffen wir mal das es schnell behoben wird.

Jedoch wurde auch offizell bekanntgegeben, dass der Dienst heute für 2-3 Stunden wegen Wartungsarbeiten nicht verfügbar ist, aber die haben sich einen bescheidenen Zeitpunkt ausgesucht....


----------



## mauhdl (14. Juni 2013)

Wie lange geht die beta bis montag oda so?:*)


----------



## Avanarian (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

leider war ich bis gerade unterwegs, die Beta geht bis zum 16.06.2013 09:00 Uhr (GMT) also bis 11:00 Uhr zu unserer Zeit.


----------



## Jor-El (16. Juni 2013)

Ich hab mir damals die CE zu FFXIV gekauft aber sehr schnell wieder aufgehört.
Gibt es eigentlich im Grp.-Spiel eine klassische Rollenverteilung, sprich Tank, Heiler und Schadenausteiler?
Das gefiel mir zuletzt bei Guild Wars 2 überhaupt nicht.

Und gibt es für "Veteranen" bei Reborn Boni? Im Grunde genommen war der damalige Kauf schließlich total überflüssig.


----------



## Avanarian (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Ja die gibt es, als Tank agiert der Glatiator oder Paladin, als Heiler der Duide oder Weissmagier, und alle anderen Klassen sind reine DPS-Maschinen.

Ja wir als Veteranen bekommen einen Sonderstatus, den Legacy Member Status, da bezahlen wir weniger im Monat, und wen du den Code damals registriert hast, bekommst du auch noch andere Items Lichtkrieger-Helm, Mini-Behemoth als Begleiter, Coeurl als Reittier und Chocobo-Harnisch im Behemoth-Design. 

Hier Kannst du alles nachlesen.


----------



## Jor-El (17. Juni 2013)

Super. Danke!


----------



## Avanarian (18. Juni 2013)

Ich muss noch was nachtragen, du hast den Bazahlbonus nur, wenn du als "Legacy-Member" gelistet bist, dies hast du soweit ich mich erinnern kann nur erreicht wenn du einen gewissen Zeitraum bezahlt hast. Da muss ich aber noch mal genau nachlesen.


----------



## Jor-El (18. Juni 2013)

Hab mittlerweile meine Acc. Daten gefunden. In der Auflistung der Dienste erscheint nur FFXIV.
Damals kam ich über den Probe-Monat nicht hinaus.

Hab es just im FAQ Bereich gefunden:


> We regret to inform you that users who have not subscribed for a minimum of 90 days at the time of September 30, 2012 will not be eligible for the Legacy Campaign.



Btw, woran erkennt man dass man Legacy Member ist?


----------



## Avanarian (18. Juni 2013)

Du hast dann irgendwo das Logo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in deiner Kontoverwaltung. Auch beim einlogen in die Beta war das logo bei mir unten rechts im Bild. 

Das muss auch bei deiner Kontoverwaltung stehen, aber wo genau muss ich heute Abend nachgucken, habe meine Token nicht dabei...

p.S. den Text kannst du ignorieren


----------



## Robonator (18. Juni 2013)

Hab die Beta von dem Game gezockt aber irgendwie ist das Kampfsystem nicht so meins. Gegner anklicken und 123 spammen macht mir irgendwie nicht mehr so ganz spaß, bin mehr so der Fan von Kampfsystemen wie bei Dragons Prophet, Tera etc 
Die Grafik ist so geteilt. Viele Dinge sehen einfach schrecklich und billig gemacht aus, aber auf der anderen Seite hat das Game wirklich klasse Lichter und Effekte. Die Charaktere gefallen mir auch sehr gut 

Hat jemand eigentlich bei den letzten 2 Beta-Tests mitgemacht? Hat sich was an der Performance getan? Ich glaub ich hatte beim vor vorletzten mitgemacht und da hatte ich teilweise selbst auf mittleren Einstellungen nur 20Fps.


----------



## Jor-El (18. Juni 2013)

Hab bei mir was gefunden.

*Aktivierungsdatum*
*25. Sep. 2010*

*Beendigungsdatum*
*05. Jan. 2012*

Müsste also doch meine 90 Tage zusammen haben. Direkt mal den Support angeschrieben.


----------



## Avanarian (18. Juni 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab die Beta von dem Game gezockt aber irgendwie ist das Kampfsystem nicht so meins. Gegner anklicken und 123 spammen macht mir irgendwie nicht mehr so ganz spaß, bin mehr so der Fan von Kampfsystemen wie bei Dragons Prophet, Tera etc
> Die Grafik ist so geteilt. Viele Dinge sehen einfach schrecklich und billig gemacht aus, aber auf der anderen Seite hat das Game wirklich klasse Lichter und Effekte. Die Charaktere gefallen mir auch sehr gut
> 
> Hat jemand eigentlich bei den letzten 2 Beta-Tests mitgemacht? Hat sich was an der Performance getan? Ich glaub ich hatte beim vor vorletzten mitgemacht und da hatte ich teilweise selbst auf mittleren Einstellungen nur 20Fps.


Das wird sich difinitiv im späteren Spielverlauf ändern, wenn du auf einmal keine TP mehr hast um einen Skill zu Spamen, dann wirst du anfangen darauf zu achten.



Jor-El schrieb:


> Hab bei mir was gefunden.
> 
> *Aktivierungsdatum*
> *25. Sep. 2010*
> ...


 
Nein nicht wirklich, da anfang 2012 das Bezahlsystem erst angefangen hat und wenn du die gezahlt hast, sorry.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (18. Juni 2013)

Sind die server jetzt wider on ?? Iwie jedesmal wenn ich spielen wollte waren die server offline :O


----------



## Jor-El (18. Juni 2013)

Avanarian schrieb:


> Nein nicht wirklich, da anfang 2012 das Bezahlsystem erst angefangen hat und wenn du die gezahlt hast, sorry.



Yep, gerade die Bestätigung vom Support bekommen. Schade aber macht man nix.


----------



## Avanarian (18. Juni 2013)

Spitfire2190 schrieb:


> Sind die server jetzt wider on ?? Iwie jedesmal wenn ich spielen wollte waren die server offline :O


 
nein erst am Freitag, 21.06.2013 11 Uhr bis Sonntag 23.06.2013 11 Uhr.

@Jor-El: so sieht es in meiner Kontoverwaltung aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry das es bei dir nicht geklappt hat


----------



## Jan565 (19. Juni 2013)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch sehr überrascht von dem Spiel. Habe ehrlich gesagt gedacht das es nicht so gut ist. Aber gut das ich es Probiert habe und mich zum Beta Test gemeldet habe. 

Das Kampfsystem ist etwas langsam, das finde ich auch, aber was solls, außér dem habe ich für mich Persönlich nichts gefunden was mir nicht gefällt. Die Steuerung und das ganze Gameplay ist einfach super gemacht worden. Das einzige was ich noch etwas schade finde ist, dass es nicht sowas wie in WoW gibt wie einen Doungenbrowser. Aber das macht auch nicht viel aus. Questen macht richtig Spaß in dem Spiel. 

Grafisch ist es Teilweise echt gut geworden, aber andere Stellen sind wirklich schlecht und erinnern mich an FF11 Online, was ich ganze 10 Minuten mal angetestet habe  und mir gar nicht gefallen hat, sowohl von der Steuerung als auch vom Rest. 

Jetzt ist halt nur die Frage ob die mit dem Spiel den Erfolg haben werden wie erhofft, also ich für meinen Teil werde es mir zum Release kaufen und Zocken. 

Ich bin auch mal gespannt wie die Serververteilung sein wird. Im Moment gibt es ja JP, Welt und EU Server ob da dann noch irgendwann Server für die jeweiligen Länder zu kommen. Bin nämlich dem Englischen nicht so mächtig und verstehe daher oft nur Bahnhof  

Freitag kann es endlich wieder los gehen.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (19. Juni 2013)

Ahh echt kacke diese we beta tests .... bin am we immer bei meiner frau und kann daher nicht testen  ^^


----------



## Avanarian (19. Juni 2013)

sry Spitfire 

@Jan: doch den wird es geben, aber hier als "dungeonfinder" genannt, dieser wird im Laufe der 3. Phase spät. wur 4. Pahse implementiert.


----------



## Jan565 (20. Juni 2013)

Avanarian schrieb:


> @Jan: doch den wird es geben, aber hier als "dungeonfinder" genannt, dieser wird im Laufe der 3. Phase spät. wur 4. Pahse implementiert.


 
Achso, gut zu wissen  Dann bin ich mal auf die Kommenden Wochenenden gespannt wenn die Beta läuft was noch so alles kommt. 

Achja, wenn ihr es Zockt, habt ihr eigentliche Sprachausgabe oder kommt die erst später?


----------



## Avanarian (20. Juni 2013)

Kommt wohl erst zur final


----------



## Jan565 (20. Juni 2013)

Ab morgen geht es endlich wieder los. Hoffe nur das die "normalen" Beta Tester nicht alt so sehr eingeschrenkt sind im vergleich jetzt zu den Legacy spielern.


----------



## Avanarian (20. Juni 2013)

Eher anders rum... die neuen Server werden normal laufen. Die Legacy Server werden erst Stück für Stück belastet.  Also können wir nur warten während ihr schon spielen könnt.


----------



## Jan565 (22. Juni 2013)

Achso. Aber ich denke mal ihr werden auch anders entschädigt. 

Was mich jetzt mal interessieren würde, gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Seite wo man gucken wann die Beta immer läuft. Also jetzt läuft ja die Phase 3 und es wird wohl auch noch eine Phase 4 geben so viel gelesen habe. Morgen läuft die ja aus schon wieder. Aber wann und wie geht es weiter?

Habe bis jetzt einmal alle Story Quests durch gezockt und bin mehr als begeistert von dem Spiel, habe eigentlich vor als nächstes sempliche anderen Quests zu machen die es gibt um mal auf Level 30 zu kommen . 

Bin mal gespannt was noch so kommt. Also Bugs sind mir Persönlich noch keine aufgefallen und es Spiel hat auch eine gute Performance. Es läuft immer Flüssig und bricht nicht mit den FPS oder so ein. An sich sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Avanarian (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo Jan, guck doch mal bitte auf der ersten Seite da ist eun link zu unserer Communityseite, wir versuchen immer alles schnell und aktuell zu Posten. Generell findest du die Startzeiten der Betaphasen im Betaforum von Square Enix, du musst da einen Link bekommen haben, wenn nicht meld dich doch kurz. 

Du musst nicht nur Quests machen um 30 zu werden. ich kann dir nur die Dungeons ans Herz legen, die sind alle samt wirklich sehr gut gemacht. Am Wochenende haben wir alle an einem Tag durch gekloppt, man war ich fertig


----------



## Jan565 (24. Juni 2013)

Ja die Doungens will ich auch noch einmal alle durch gehen. Wie viele sind es eigentlich? Auf der Map finde ich einen ganzen haufen, außer den drei die man durch die Hauptstory geht, war ich noch in keiner drin. Genau nach dem ich die durch hatte, hatte ich auch keine Zeit mehr zum Zocken leider. Daher warte ich auf die nächste Beta. 

Ne, einen Link zu den Terminen habe ich irgendwie nicht bekommen und finde den auch nicht wirklich, weder im Lodestone noch auf der von dir geposteten seite.


----------



## Avanarian (24. Juni 2013)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ne, einen Link zu den Terminen habe ich irgendwie nicht bekommen und finde den auch nicht wirklich, weder im Lodestone noch auf der von dir geposteten seite.


 
Ich glaube wir haben hier was aneinander vorbei geredet 

Wann wieder Beta ist, kann die nur der liebe Gott oder Square Enix sagen... die veröffentlichen das immer kurz vorher. Auf der Seite die ich gepostet habe, veröffentlichen wir immer die aktuellen News. 

Behalte es im Auge und du wird feststellen, dass wir relativ schnell im Newsposten sind.

Hoffe ich konnte nun was Licht in die Angelegenheit bringen.


----------



## Avanarian (25. Juni 2013)

Sortry für Doppelpost.

die aktuellen Zeiten lauten:

Von Freitag, den 28. Juni 2013 um 11 Uhr bis Sonntag, den 30. Juni 2013 um 11 Uhr.

Dies wird auch in wenigen Minuten auf unserer Seite: Deine Community Seite rund um Final Fantasy XIV A Realm Reborn zu finden sein.


----------



## Jan565 (3. Juli 2013)

Ah, alles klar. 

Die letzte Beta Phase am letzten WE konnte ich nicht Zocken, weil ich einfach zu viel unterwegs war. hoffentlich wird es dieses we besser, mal nen Tank oder Heal testen und gucken wie zu spielen gehen. 

Aber wirkliche Bugs habe ich noch nicht in den Spielen entdeckt.


----------



## Avanarian (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo, ja die nächste Beta Startet ab dem 05.07.2013 um 11:00 Uhr ein Entdatum wurde noch nicht genannt, da man in diesem Teil der Phase den Inhaltsfinder (Dungeonfinder) testen möchte, aber da dieser derzeit noch nicht ordnungsgemäß läuft wird er nachgereicht. 

Also nen Gladiator ist wudnerbar zu spielen 

Bleib abzuwarten, wie Square Enix das hinbekommt.

Großartige Bugs haben wir auch noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Avanarian (9. Juli 2013)

Sorry für den Doppelpost.

Gestern wurde bekannt gegeben, dass die nächste Betaphase die letzte der 3 Stufe sein wird. Diese Beginnt am 10.07.2013 um 11:00 und endet am 15.07.2013 um 11:00 Uhr. Wir haben also diesmal mehr Zeit zum Spielen und wir gehen davon aus, dass die 4. Betaphase dann innerhalb der nächsten 3 Wochen starten wird.

Ab der Phase 4 sollen die Charakterdaten gespeichert werden und mit ins release übernommen werden, jedoch behält Square Enix sich das Recht vor Daten in einem schwerwiegenden Fall wieder zu löschen, jedoch gehen wir davon mal nicht aus.

Alles weiter ist wie immer hier nachzulesen. 

Dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß bei den 5 Tagen Spielzeit. 

Wenn auch ingame Fragen anfallen sollten, kann man mich gerne kontaktieren, Avanaria Eisenhammer ist dort mein Nick und zu finden bin ich auf Shiva und Ragnarok. In der aktuellen Phase nur auf Shiva.

MFG

Avanarian


----------



## Jor-El (10. Juli 2013)

Ich werd es diesmal auch mal testen.
FF geht ja immer


----------



## Jor-El (18. Juli 2013)

So, hab es mir ein wenig angeschaut.
Etwas befremdlich sind die ganzen Ladezeiten. Zwischen den Gebieten kann ich es ja noch verstehen, wobei andere MMO´s zeigen dass es auch ohne geht. Aber in einer Hauptstadt Ladebilder zu sehen ist ja schrecklich. Reißt mich jedesmal etwas raus.
Ist bestimmt der Parallelentwicklung auf der PS3 zu verdanken.

Ansonsten echt nette Stories, schickes Design, wenn es mir aber manchmal etwas zu sauber aussieht. Schmuddellook und Rost trägt manchmal mehr zur Atmosphäre bei.
Ach, und die Effekte sind heftig. Konnte manchmal gar nicht sehen, auf was ich da eindresche.

Freue mich aber schon auf die Final-Beta.


----------



## Jan565 (28. Juli 2013)

Ich bin viel mehr gespannt wann es endlich weiter geht damit.


----------



## Avanarian (28. Juli 2013)

Das sind wir alle, jedoch ist am 08.08. der neue Liveletter. Dann hoffen wir doch sie diese Infos bekannt geben. 

Alle Infos zum Liveletter wie immer auf unserer Seite: Deine Community Seite rund um Final Fantasy XIV A Realm Reborn


----------



## Darkerasor (3. August 2013)

Ich hatte da auch mal ne Email gekommen mit nen Code den ich auf jedenfall vor den 31.07 aktivieren sollte. Hab das auch geschafft trotz extremer Probleme mit der Account Führung. Ständig Heist es falsches Passwort selbst wenn ich es über Passwort vergessen ändere. Mal Geht's mal nicht. Und irgendwas zum downloaden hatte ich leider auch nicht gefunden. Hätte das Game gerne angetastet bevor ich mir Gedanken mache es im Laden zu holen und ein Abo zu Zahlen. Naja :/


----------



## Dementius76 (3. August 2013)

Du wirst nichts gefunden haben, weil der Client bis Phase 3 nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht und es für Phase 4 (OB) einen neuen Client gibt.
Wird man alles am 8.8. erfahren.


----------



## Avanarian (9. August 2013)

So gestern wurde bekannt gegeben, wann die Openbeta startet.

Alles könnt ihr wie immer auf unserer Seite nachlesen.

Zudem ist seit Mittwoch bekannt, dass wir am 21.08.2013 auf der Gamescom die möglichkeit haben Director Yoshi fragen zustellen, wir wurden zu einem Interview eingeladen und ich werde mit Leah aus unserem Team dies wahrnehmen. Auch diese Infos sind auf unserer Seite zu finden.


----------



## Nick922 (15. August 2013)

Bin bisher noch sehr unentschlossen was ich von FXIV halten soll, auf der einen Seite sind die positiven Sachen wie Grafik und natürlich das Final Fantasy Universum, die Klassenauswahl sieht auch supper aus. Was mich noch bisschen "abtörnt" ist leider noch das Kampfsytem da ich mir da leider noch kein wirkliches Bild machen konnte, steht man da wirklich nur vor dem Mob rum und rattert seine Skills runter oder kann man sich auch dabei bewegen bzw. skills im laufen casten?..

Freu mich schon auf die Open Beta und werde da das erste mal reinschnuppern


----------



## Avanarian (16. August 2013)

Nick922 schrieb:


> steht man da wirklich nur vor dem Mob rum und rattert seine Skills runter oder kann man sich auch dabei bewegen bzw. skills im laufen casten?..


 

Also du kannst dich Als Mage nicht beim Casten bewegen, anfangs wirst du Skills Spammen aber sobald du ein gewisses Level erreicht hast und in die Dungeons gehst hört das auf.

Heute ist um 11:00 Uhr pünktlich die Openbeta gestaretet, jedoch hat Square Enix bekannt gegeben, dass noch 2-3 Stunden Serverprobleme auftreten können. 

Alles und noch viel mehr könnt ihr wie immer auf: Deine Community Seite rund um Final Fantasy XIV A Realm Reborn nachlesen.


----------



## Nick922 (16. August 2013)

Ja ich warte schon sehensüchtig auf die Openbeta hättest du mir evtl. einen Link zu der Openbeta weil ich irgendwie nicht so recht weis wo ich dann den Client Runterladen kann..wäre supper


----------



## Avanarian (16. August 2013)

Wenn du schon die 3. Betapahse mit gemacht hast, kannst du den Client im Betaforum runterladen.

Wenn du die 3. Phase noch nciht mitgemaht hast, hast du erst ab morgen die Möglichleit zu spielen. 

Leider bin ich gerade noch auf der Arbeit  und kann dir keinen Link schicken.


----------



## Nick922 (16. August 2013)

Ja kann dann wohl erst ab Morgen spielen, wäre dann ja aber der selbe Link  Vielen Dank schonmals !


----------



## Phobos001 (16. August 2013)

Hier einmal ein paar Impressionen aus dem Startgebiet Limsa Lominsa, und ich möchte anmerken....ICH WILL ORDENTLICHES AA 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MorbidMartin (17. August 2013)

Hat es kein AntiAlaising ?


----------



## Dementius76 (17. August 2013)

Im Spiel nur FXAA


----------



## Phobos001 (27. August 2013)

Spielt hier denn keiner FF XIV ?


----------



## Dementius76 (27. August 2013)

Doch, aber im Moment ist der Server voll (oder so)


----------



## FrozenLayer (28. August 2013)

Bietet das Spiel irgendetwas außergewöhnliches oder interessantes verglichen mit den Konkurrenten, dass es die über 10€ pro Monat auch wert ist? Was ich bisher gesehen habe war sehr altbacken und/oder langweilig. Ist mir ein Rätsel, wie man so die Spieler außer den Harcore-FF-Fans halten will.


----------



## schmidt206 (11. September 2013)

Am Anfang hat man ja vermutet, dass das ein Flop und sehr schnell Free2Play wird.. Dann hatte man, wie ich gelesen habe, erstaunlich viele Käufer.
Würde gerne mal (wie mein Vorredner) wissen, ob sich die 10€ für das Spiel lohnen.
Habe mal gelesen, dass man dort alleine kaum voran kommt. Finde aber in meinem Freundeskreis sicherlich keinen, der das mit mir zockt. Ist das wirklich so, oder kommt man auch alleine voran?


----------



## Dementius76 (15. September 2013)

Man kommt auch alleine sehr gut voran. Bis auf die Instanzen braucht man nicht wirklich eine Gruppe.


----------



## FrozenLayer (22. September 2013)

Das Spiel kostet 25€, 30 Tage sind dabei. Habe es mal gekauft und kann die Videos und Wertungen eigentlich bestätigen. 

Habe inzwischen ein paar (Haupt-)Missionen, FATEs und Gildenaufträge hinter mir, 2 lvl 20 Klassen und es ist sehr kompliziert, monoton und eher langweilig. Massenhaft unterschiedliche Elemente die scheinbar wenig Nutzen haben, merkwürdige Spielmechaniken, EU-Server werden in Nordamerika gehosted und bei vielen Aktionen ist eine spürbare Verzögerung vorhanden, meist von 1/2-2 Sekunden. Das hat eine noch langsamere Spielweise und Probleme zur Folge (z.B. wird man trotzdem getroffen, obwohl man längst aus dem roten Bereich der Gegnerattacken heraus war, Interaktionen mit Objekten oder NPCs extrem verzögert). 95% der Konversationen des Spiel sind nicht vertont, Gespräche laufen nur über unzählige Sprechblasen ab. Für Magierklassen gilt: Stillstehen bei Aktionen. Selbst die kleinste Bewegung bricht alle Manöver ab. Die Handwerkerberufe gelten sozusagen als eigene Klasse, was das Spiel nur unnötig verkompliziert und den Einstieg erschwert. Dazu kommt, dass man jedes Material einzeln herstellen muss, was selbst das craften von simplen Ausrüstungsgegenständen zu einer langwierigen Klickorgie verkommen lässt und sofort jeglichen Spielspaß und jegliches Potential, das dieses System bietet, vernichtet. Die Welt ansich ist stellenweise ziemlich hübsch (Die Wälder rund um Gridania), stellenweise aber auch wieder sehr langweilig (Küstengebiet um Limsa Lominsa herum)
Wer als Neuling anfangs verwirrt ist, sollte sich auf viel Lesen einstellen. An die Hand genommen wird man nur bedingt, meistens ist man auf sich alleine gestellt wenn man etwas nicht versteht. Hier hilft dann nur, Mitspieler zu fragen oder das Internet zu bemühen.

Dazu kommt, dass alle Server mit (EU) im Namen voll sind und man sozusagen auf internationalen Servern Spielen muss. Keine große, persistente Welt sondern einzelne, größere Bereiche. Dazu der meiner Meinung nach heftige Preis für ein MMO dieser Qualität. Für 10€/30 Tage wäre es eine akzeptable Schnupperstunde gewesen, so muss man fast 30€ für die ersten 30 Tage blechen.

Positiv ist auf jeden Fall die Grafik, zwar sind die Texturen teilweise ziemlich verwaschen (das soll Gras sein?!), der Stil weiß aber zu gefallen. Selbst auf höchsten Einstellungen und viel Action auf dem Bild bleiben die FPS immer weit oberhalb der magischen 30FPS. Das Craftingsystem hat einige tolle Features wie die Möglichkeit, hochwertige Komponenten zu erstellen. Das Kampfsystem bietet die klassische Rollenverteilung Tank-DD-Healer, an die man sich auch halten sollte, wenn man erfolgreich sein möchte. Naja, Reittiere sind dabei.

Ich werde die 30 Tage auf jeden Fall noch nutzen, bisher kann ich allerdings keine Kaufempfehlung aussprechen. An GW2 kommt dieses Spiel allerdings nichtmal ansatzweise heran. GW2 kommt einen auf lange Sicht nicht nur günstiger, es bereitet auch weit mehr Spaß, ist ausgereifter und längst nicht so eintönig zu spielen wie dieses Spiel.

Änderungen vorbehalten.


----------



## Robonator (23. September 2013)

> Dazu kommt, dass alle Server mit (EU) im Namen voll sind und man sozusagen auf internationalen Servern Spielen muss. Keine große, persistente Welt sondern einzelne, größere Bereiche. Dazu der meiner Meinung nach heftige Preis für ein MMO dieser Qualität. Für 10€/30 Tage wäre es eine akzeptable Schnupperstunde gewesen, so muss man fast 30€ für die ersten 30 Tage blechen.


Da kann ich nun nicht so wirklich bestätigen. Zocke auf Lich, das isn EU Server und man hat Max 5 Min Wartezeit wenn dann mal ne Warteschlange sein sollte.
Und das man 25€ für die ersten 30 Tage Zahlen muss ist ja klar, du kaufst das Spiel und halt 30Tage direkt dazu. Mit den 10€/30Tage kommt es auch fast hin da eine 60Tage Gamecard lediglich ca 22€ kostet. 

Ich muss dir Recht geben, das Game ist Anfang echt unübersichtlich aber nach einer Weile kommt man rein und ich muss sagen das es echt fun macht. Ich treffe dauernd auf neue nette Leute und ich komm gar nicht mehr Los von dem Game. Das ist nun auch mein einziges Spiel geworden das ich aktiv zocke da ich auf die anderen Keine Lust mehr habe 
Es hat sich seit der Beta damals auch echt viel getan.
Ich selber hab damit auch mehr Spaß als mit GW2. Bei GW2 war schon nach ca 3 Tagen bei mir die Luft raus. Ist zwar echt geil gemacht etc aber ich hab einfach keine Motivation es zu zocken ^^
Ich selbst bereue es auf jeden Fall nicht es gekauft zu haben und ich denke ich werde es auch weiterhin zocken, wobei ich damit in meinem Bekanntenkreis auch wieder alleine bin ^^


----------



## uka (23. September 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Da kann ich nun nicht so wirklich bestätigen. Zocke auf Lich, das isn EU Server und man hat Max 5 Min Wartezeit wenn dann mal ne Warteschlange sein sollte.
> Und das man 25€ für die ersten 30 Tage Zahlen muss ist ja klar, du kaufst das Spiel und halt 30Tage direkt dazu. Mit den 10€/30Tage kommt es auch fast hin da eine 60Tage Gamecard lediglich ca 22€ kostet.



Doch das mit dem Lich-Server ist auch schon so. Es kommt halt immer darauf an, wann man sich Einloggt. Als ich den Char erstellen wollte ging es nicht(Abends) und ich konnte erst am nächsten Tag einen auf Lich machen (Mittagszeit). Kosten sind ok - wie bei jedem MMO aber darüber ist man sich doch eh bewusst. 



Robonator schrieb:


> Ich muss dir Recht geben, das Game ist Anfang echt unübersichtlich aber nach einer Weile kommt man rein und ich muss sagen das es echt fun macht. Ich treffe dauernd auf neue nette Leute und ich komm gar nicht mehr Los von dem Game. Das ist nun auch mein einziges Spiel geworden das ich aktiv zocke da ich auf die anderen Keine Lust mehr habe
> Es hat sich seit der Beta damals auch echt viel getan.
> Ich selber hab damit auch mehr Spaß als mit GW2. Bei GW2 war schon nach ca 3 Tagen bei mir die Luft raus. Ist zwar echt geil gemacht etc aber ich hab einfach keine Motivation es zu zocken ^^
> Ich selbst bereue es auf jeden Fall nicht es gekauft zu haben und ich denke ich werde es auch weiterhin zocken, wobei ich damit in meinem Bekanntenkreis auch wieder alleine bin ^^



Jau ich find es auch ganz nett - nur am WE konnte ich nicht zocken und nun wird es mal Zeit für ne Instanz  (wobei ich nicht durchsehe wo die ist) .


----------



## FrozenLayer (23. September 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Da kann ich nun nicht so wirklich bestätigen. Zocke auf Lich, das isn EU Server und man hat Max 5 Min Wartezeit wenn dann mal ne Warteschlange sein sollte.
> Und das man 25€ für die ersten 30 Tage Zahlen muss ist ja klar, du kaufst das Spiel und halt 30Tage direkt dazu. Mit den 10€/30Tage kommt es auch fast hin da eine 60Tage Gamecard lediglich ca 22€ kostet.


Ich spiele ebenfalls auf Lich und ich konnte die letzten beiden Tage dort keinen Charakter erstellen, weil die Welt voll war. Und 25€ für das Spiel finde ich überhaupt nicht fair, schließlich muss ich danach für jeden Monat mehr als 10€ zusätzlich blechen. Wie es besser geht, zeigt Arenanet mit Guild Wars 1 und 2. Und die ~11€ finde ich für die derzeitige Qualität des Spiels auch sehr teuer, schließlich läuft es alles andere als rund und man muss sich obendrein auch noch alles selbst beibringen weil viele Elemente schlicht garnicht erklärt werden. Der Einstieg geht nur mit viel Mühe und ich finde, das muss einfach nicht sein. Und das Kampfsystem ist wirklich verbesserungswürdig, mit der starken Latenz lässt es sich überhaupt nicht vereinbaren. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass noch umfassende Änderungen am Spiel vorgenommen werden, denn viele Ecken lassen enormes Potential durchscheinen.


----------



## timmibu (24. September 2013)

<<<<<----- ebenfalls auf Lich, seit 2 Tagen dabei und enorm viel spaß! erinnert mich ein wenig an die anfängliche WoW Zeit (man freut sich schon über die kleinsten Veränderungen des Chars wie z.B. Juhuu endlich ein Schild etc. )

GW 2 hab ich ebenfalls gedaddelt dort da war die Luft bei mir bereits nach 3 Std raus.

Dennoch bin ich auch etwas verägert darüber, dass ich zurzeit keinen neuen Char auf Lich erstellen kann, es ist einfach zu voll die Welt boomt in jedem Questgebiet echt krass ;D


----------



## Robonator (24. September 2013)

> Doch das mit dem Lich-Server ist auch schon so. Es kommt halt immer darauf an, wann man sich Einloggt. Als ich den Char erstellen wollte ging es nicht(Abends) und ich konnte erst am nächsten Tag einen auf Lich machen (Mittagszeit). Kosten sind ok - wie bei jedem MMO aber darüber ist man sich doch eh bewusst.


Hab zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten gezockt und bisher halt maximal ne 20Mann Warteschlange gehabt 


> Jau ich find es auch ganz nett - nur am WE konnte ich nicht zocken und nun wird es mal Zeit für ne Instanz  (wobei ich nicht durchsehe wo die ist) .


Eigentlich führen dich die Story-Missionen dorthin und dann kannste halt über die Inhaltssuche (P) suchen und beitreten ^^


> Ich spiele ebenfalls auf Lich und ich konnte die letzten beiden Tage dort keinen Charakter erstellen, weil die Welt voll war. Und 25€ für das Spiel finde ich überhaupt nicht fair, schließlich muss ich danach für jeden Monat mehr als 10€ zusätzlich blechen.


Eigentlich eher 15€ für das Game denn 30 Tage sind ja mitbei. 


> weil viele Elemente schlicht garnicht erklärt werden.


Was wurd dir denn nicht erklärt? Bei mir gabs bisher zu jedem Dreck n nerviges Tutorial-Fenster 


> Dennoch bin ich auch etwas verägert darüber, dass ich zurzeit keinen neuen Char auf Lich erstellen kann, es ist einfach zu voll die Welt boomt in jedem Questgebiet echt krass ;D


Das wundert mich echt  Ich hab gestern meinen zweiten Char auf Lich erstellt und keine Probleme gehabt. War auch so gegen 18 Uhr  
Was mich nur noch immer nervt: Niiiiirgends findest du mal nen Healer. Laut Aussage einiger DD's sollen selbst Tanks ziemlich rar geworden sein


----------



## timmibu (24. September 2013)

Erstellen hat soeben funktioniert! Auf allen Eu SERVERN konnte ich eben Chars erstellen, hab mir nun schnell einen Thaumaturg auf Lich gesaved, wer weiß was wieder kommt


----------



## FrozenLayer (24. September 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Eigentlich eher 15€ für das Game denn 30 Tage sind ja mitbei.


Jau, das sind schon ~17€ zuviel 



Robonator schrieb:


> Was wurd dir denn nicht erklärt? Bei mir gabs bisher zu jedem Dreck n nerviges Tutorial-Fenster


z.B. wie ich Materia in meine Rüstung bekomme, das musste ich erfragen. Oder warum ich plötzlich keine Quest mehr hatte (man muss das Gebiet erst verlassen und wieder zum gleichen NPC). Dann kommen die Hinweisfenster zu denkbar ungünstigen Zeiten, z.B. in Instanzen wenn man unter Zeitdruck ist, kommen plötzlich 5 Seiten Hilfe ins Bild geploppt über Schatz auswürfeln. Und oft auch Wall of Texts, die nach dem 1000. Hinweisfenster einfach nur nervig sind, nichtmal klein machen  oder kurz minimieren kann man die.



Robonator schrieb:


> Das wundert mich echt  Ich hab gestern meinen zweiten Char auf Lich erstellt und keine Probleme gehabt. War auch so gegen 18 Uhr
> Was mich nur noch immer nervt: Niiiiirgends findest du mal nen Healer. Laut Aussage einiger DD's sollen selbst Tanks ziemlich rar geworden sein


Ich mach Healer, den hab ich in haufenweise MMOs bisher gemacht. Sind einfach die wichtigsten und coolsten Typen


----------



## Robonator (27. September 2013)

> z.B. wie ich Materia in meine Rüstung bekomme, das musste ich erfragen.


Dafür gibt es eine extra Quest die es dir erklärt, dort wirste sogar Storybedingt hingeführt o.O


> Ich mach Healer, den hab ich in haufenweise MMOs bisher gemacht. Sind einfach die wichtigsten und coolsten Typen


Healer ansich zock ich auch gern, denn ich mag es Leuten zu helfen  Aber ich hasse das Questen und leveln mit denen deswegen isses mal wieder nen Tank geworden.

Btw ich hab keine Ahnung was sie heute bei den Wartungsarbeiten gemacht haben aber ich hab grad keinerlei Lags mehr


----------



## FrozenLayer (27. September 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es eine extra Quest die es dir erklärt, dort wirste sogar Storybedingt hingeführt o.O


Die kommt viel zu spät, denn man rennt schon lange vorher bereits mit bestückbaren Gegenständen rum. 



Robonator schrieb:


> Btw ich hab keine Ahnung was sie heute bei den Wartungsarbeiten gemacht haben aber ich hab grad keinerlei Lags mehr


 Na hoffentlich. Werde ich nachher gleich mal testen. Wäre natürlich bombe, lagfrei healen zu können 

Edit: Scheint nur lagfrei gewesen zu sein, weil kaum Spieler on waren nachdem die Server wieder gestartet wurden. Als ich gespielt hab, war wieder der selbe Lag wie vorher. Schön, dass Square sich nichtmal zu der Problematik äußert, von der (fast) alle Spieler betroffen sind. :/


----------



## Jor-El (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich bräuchte mal etwas Hilfe, da der Support wohl keine Zeit für mich hat.

Ich habe das "alte" FFXIV gespielt und auch die Beta von A Realm Reborn getestet.
Nun hab ich hier die CE liegen. Installieren ging ohne Probleme. Beim Start meint er, ich solle eine ordnungsgemäße Registrierung auf Mogry-Station vornehmen.
Jetzt hab ich auf der Seite mein FFXIV 1 Dienstkonto stehen. Da steht, dass dieses Dienstkonto momentan deaktiviert ist und das dieses Dienstkonto nicht benutzt werden kann.
Keine Möglichkeit irgendwo meinen Code einzugeben.

Falls wer nen Tipp hat...


----------



## dmxcom (10. Februar 2014)

Habe mir vor einer Woche mal Just 4 Fun ARR zugelegt.
Hatte früher eher wenig mit Final Fantasy Games am Hut und auch der Asiatische Look war eigtl. nie meins.
Jetzt nach vielen vielen Spielstunden muss Ich echt sagen das es mir Wahnsinnig gut gefällt.
Sollte unbedingt jeder mal antesten der auf MMO´s steht.


----------



## Jor-El (15. Juni 2014)

Ist noch jemand von euch aktiv dabei?


----------



## uka (14. Juli 2014)

Also ich bin nach langem mal wieder dabei - nach 2 Tagen und allein 8 Stunden Handwerk muss sich sagen, das Spiel läuft deutlich "runder" als vor einiger Zeit, als ich raus bin (vor 6 Monaten oder so?).


----------



## dmxcom (17. Juli 2014)

Ich bin ab Heute wieder in Archeage unterwegs :/


----------



## Phobos001 (18. Juli 2014)

dmxcom schrieb:


> Ich bin ab Heute wieder in Archeage unterwegs :/


 
Und ich ab heute wieder auf Shiva 

Ich habe ein paar Monate Pause gemacht, und muss sagen !!!! 
Was SE hier an Content anbietet ist einfach wahnsinn, ich hab jetzt schon für etliche Monate etwas zu tun, und der neue Monsterpatch steht schon quasi vor der Tür.

Für mich eine der größten Überrraschungen im MMO Sektor, und eine der spaßigsten dazu, das Ding atmet Final Fantasy gerade zu.


----------



## BertB (18. Juli 2014)

mir gefällts auch,
ich mach fast nur crafting,
habe jhetzt aber ne ganze weile nicht gezockt,
weils technische sorgen gab, mit meinen monitorauflösungen,
werde wohl demnächst wieder mal anwerfen

manche mechaniken sind echt einzigartig, vor allem:
alle klassen in einem charakter vereinbar, golden fürs crafting,
bei wow und swtor muss ich mir mats und halbfertigprodukte über die post hin und herschicken, weil die chars auf wenige klassen beschränkt sind,
-> voll nerviges mikromanagement


----------



## Phobos001 (22. Juli 2014)

Mir gefällt einfach die generelle Ausrichtung des MMOs, und Square versteht es die ganze Welt bevölkert und belebt zu halten, anstatt das sich alles auf einen Punkt konzentriert, und der Rest quasi verwaist.
Für passionierte PvE Spieler(PvP noch nicht ausprobiert...keine Zeit) ist es in meinen Augen aktuell das beste Abo-basierte MMO auf dem Markt.
Was hier an Instanzen/Raids/Bosskämpfen aufgefahren wird ist einfach nicht mehr feierlich, und auch im Schwierigkeitsgrad hebt es sich angenehm vom Einheitsbrei ab.
Hier ist ein Wipe schnell passiert wenn man nicht aufpasst, oder die Mechaniken im Richtigen Moment ausnutzt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1rDOF0CLOY


----------



## Auriale (26. Juli 2014)

ich muss sagen, das mich das spiel extreeeems gelangweilt hat. habe es bis level 25 gespielt, 2 mal. einmal damals auf ps3, danach auf ps4 vor kurzem. und irgendwie, flasht es mich nicht. es kommt keinerlei stimmung bei mir auf etc. die sprachausgabe ist katastrophal etc. einfach nicht mein ding.


----------



## dmxcom (28. Juli 2014)

Auriale schrieb:


> ich muss sagen, das mich das spiel extreeeems gelangweilt hat. habe es bis level 25 gespielt, 2 mal. einmal damals auf ps3, danach auf ps4 vor kurzem. und irgendwie, flasht es mich nicht. es kommt keinerlei stimmung bei mir auf etc. die sprachausgabe ist katastrophal etc. einfach nicht mein ding.


 
MMO´s sollte man generell nicht während der Level Phase beurteilen. Fakt ist, FFXIV:ARR ist derzeit neben WoW Quartalsbedingt das erfolgreichste ABO MMO. Nicht ohne Grund. Sollte dies dein erstes MMO sein, dann sind MMO´s wohl nichts für dich.

Erfahrener MMO Spieler scheinst du auch nicht zu sein, ansonsten hättest du deine Probleme während der Levelphase mehr ausführen können z.B. ".. der hohe GCD nervt" oder sowas in der Art.


----------

